# 5 gal stocking



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a 5 gal tank and its empty  i will most likely just add 1 betta but can any other fish live in it (with or without betta)?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. A 5 gallon tank is pretty limiting. Most fish are simply too big, too active or need too many other fish in their school for a 5 gallon to support. You could do an ADF pair, or a betta. That's pretty much it. A trio of Endler males is a possibility, but they do better in a planted tank that holds at least ten gallons.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Could be a beautifully planted tank with red cherry shrimp.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You can do a betta and a snail... or a betta and a few ghost shrimp... but they often end up as tasty snacks to betta... though they ARE cute to watch


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What about a shrimp tank?? That would be neat. But as for actual fish, just a Betta and some shrimp. No other fish can live in these 5g tanks.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually, there is another option- You could do 1 dwarf puffer, if its well planted.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Almost forgot... Or a group of 3 Sparkling Gourami in a well planted tank. But these can be challanging, so you should be experienced to have these fish and have soft, acidic water.

If you post your values for pH, hardness, etc and your lighting info, then we can narrow down a selection for you, of both animals and plants.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of 5g or larger for the Gourami but is that per fish or per group? 

Dwarf Puffers are so cute, but hard to get here  I have an endless supply of snails for one too. I don't like the idea of live/frozen food only though.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

For 3 or less SGs with no other fish, it would be fine. Trust, I'm the last person to suggest someone keep a fish in tight quarters, but these really are a shy and sedentary fish. Three short-finned guppy in a 5 gallon would be terrible, they are much too active and need more room. But not only _could_ 3 Sparkling Gourami live in a heavily planted 5g, but they'd be happy to do so. :-D


----------

